# How long can we go before emptying tanks?



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

Since we're so new at this can anyone tell us what to expect as far as emptying our tanks goes? We've read the forums on you guys using your showers at night and we just assumed we'd want to use the public showers. Doesn't taking a shower really fill up the tank fast? How long can a family of 6 expect to last before emptying? So many questions...!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Were a family of 4 and we can fill that tank in no time! With 6 of you, given regular usage during the day and skimpy low usage showers at night, I can't imagine your Grey tank lasting more than 48 hours. The Black tank? That thing is bottomless it seems. We go with no regard for its size, let other folks use it, and never see the light go over 1/3 full.

Steve


----------



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

So you guys always use your own bathroom; even daytime? Can you do that all week?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We use the toilet during all our trips. No reason not too. That's why I got a rig like that. I have never been half full on the black tank, but the gray fills up after about 3 days for us. We take short (Navy) showers. You can go a long time with the right conservation effort. Teach all your family!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We plan on the "Navy showers" and if we are at a place where kids can shower at the park, we will just for the "mess" that they can create. Makes less work for me. Or dunk 'em in the river if near by









The only time it would be a concern is if we were dry camping. In which case they may just get a rag bath... depending on length of stay.

If they (the kids) are real dirty/sandy dirty you will want to use the outside shower to rinse them anyway (or park facilities).


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi folks, We do both as far as the gray water. Some times if its available we load the kids up and shower at the camp grounds, nice to take a long hot shower otherwise we take the short shower. If there are flush toilets at the campground we have the kids use them if noy we use the TT. Good advise from above on being conserative and remember you can always dump the grey tank with a bucket or one of those rolling caddies. Kirk


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

I was just wondering the same thing. We come from 15 years of tent camping; since the kids were babies. We always used a BIG, BIG toy bucket filled with warm water to take a bath.

We leave Weds to the coast for our first trip in our new 04 25RSS and I know the kids are going to fight over who gets to flush first........Ugh! We camp a lot in Lake Tahoe where it's mosty dry camping but we use the park's showers and it's great. I know we'll enjoy not having to get up in the middle of the night now to walk down the road to the bathroom..........Oh, and we won't fret about running into any bears now either!

Knowing that we'll run out of water quickly, and most of the places we love to camp do not have hook ups, we are bringing big containers that we'll put in the truck and drive up to replenish our water supply. I know it's a pain, but considering we now have a nice comfy bed that requires no air pump, I think it's gonna be GREAT!

Dilions Beach here we come..............BBQ'd oysters, Oh Yeah!

West Coast Rocks! Happy Kampin! sunny sunny California


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have fun, but remember to put some water in your black tank. You need plenty of flushes to keep the matter liquidy to flow out when dumping. Conserving water in the black tank may get you a clog. (speaking from experience)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My DW and I used the camper shower this past week everyday, along with other uses we had it about full after 3 nights. I have a 10 gallon tote that I have strapped to the bumper for "emergency" dumps. Though it wouldn't be hard to put the Outback together for a quick dump. With the Outside shower we tried to rinse off using it, that saved us from filling up the tanks and for a rinse only it works fine. I also left ti setup for the kids to wash their hands off.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hillzobunch,

My family travels in a relatively new (purchased February) 28RSS and are still learning the art of water conservation ourselves. Not due to running down our water tanks (we've only camped in places that had a hose hook-up so far, 3 trips) but due to grey water tank space. I should mention that we are myself, wife, and two kids under 4. Anyway, the first trip we couldn't go a day without filling the grey water. By the last trip, I'm proud to report we went an entire weekend on 2/3 tank (ahh yes, the things we are proud of when we get older, heh?). What helped us:

1) Teach the youngins that running the water in the sink for no special reason is NOT great fun (this concept is tough on our 3 year old).
2) Navy showers.
3) Doing dishes in a flat, square bucket inserted into the sink. Then, when you are done, just toss the dishwater out on the nearest bush or tree. It's pretty amazing how much water you save at 3 dishes sessions per day with this method.

Anyway, that's what helped us...

Chet & Family


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Paper plates, plastic forks, and easy one dish type meals/grilled food keeps down the washing too!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Paper plates, plastic forks, and easy one dish type meals/grilled food keeps down the washing too!


What he said!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Paper plates, plastic forks, and easy one dish type meals/grilled food keeps down the washing too!


We left all of our plastic plats at home, bought a big ol' set of the thick chinette type plates at Costco. With two dogs most pots get very clean before I never need to sanitize them


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

And Chinette makes a good campfire starter!


----------

